# I've lost some friends



## pubrunner (22 Nov 2011)

Sorry to be a pain, but I appear to have 'lost' some of my friends ?

I know that I was friends with Anglefishsolo, ColinJ & also Banjo (and possibly some more), but I don't know where they are - have I been 'unfriended' ?

Ta for any info.


----------



## Shaun (22 Nov 2011)

I think a few people have lost their "friends" connections during the migration; I still have all the old site data so when I get chance I'll look into it and see if I can restore them.


----------



## pubrunner (22 Nov 2011)

Cheers for that,

I've so few friends, I can't afford to lose them.

On another note, could my Rory O'Brien thread be moved to the Vintage Section ? I'm well chuffed that there now *is* a Vintage Section. I think that it'll do really well !

Thank you for all that you've done - I'm certain that many would echo that comment.

Best wishes,

Andy


----------



## Shaun (22 Nov 2011)

pubrunner said:


> On another note, could my Rory O'Brien thread be moved to the Vintage Section ? I'm well chuffed that there now *is* a Vintage Section. I think that it'll do really well !


 
Someone has beaten me to it ... lol


----------



## jonny jeez (23 Nov 2011)

ditto on the friends thing


----------



## The Jogger (25 Nov 2011)

My few friends seem to have gone only about 3 left. What's diff between people you follow and follow you, also I take it this replaces friends. Makes you sound like a stalker when you follow someone .


----------



## lukesdad (25 Nov 2011)

pubrunner said:


> Sorry to be a pain, but I appear to have 'lost' some of my friends ?
> 
> I know that I was friends with Anglefishsolo, ColinJ & also Banjo (and possibly some more), but I don't know where they are - have I been 'unfriended' ?
> 
> Ta for any info.


Only possibly pubby ?


----------



## NormanD (25 Nov 2011)

What!! you can have friends on here? ... I need to come out of the corner more


----------



## Simba (25 Nov 2011)

+1 on the friends thing, same happened to me


----------



## pubrunner (25 Nov 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Only possibly pubby ?


Oy, you're still on my list - for the time being !  

How's it going ? LD, any rides coming up in Herefordshire/Shropshire ?


----------



## Shaun (25 Nov 2011)

The Jogger said:


> My few friends seem to have gone only about 3 left. What's diff between people you follow and follow you, also I take it this replaces friends. Makes you sound like a stalker when you follow someone .


 
I've looked into a couple of these and they should all be there, however the "friends" list from the old site is now split into people you are following (the one's where you have asked to be their friend) and people who are your followers (the ones who made a friend request to you).

If you look on the left side of your profile page you'll see the Following group first - these are the people who's activity will be input into your News Feed (_user drop-down - Your News Feed_); and underneath you'll see the Followers group who are the ones who are kept informed about what you do on the site via their news feed.

I'm assuming of course you can see both sets - if not, let me know and I'll review the settings.

You can always nip back to the old site to double-check: http://www.cyclechat.net/oldcc/ (_but do it sooner rather than later as I'll be closing it in a few weeks time ... _)

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## pubrunner (25 Nov 2011)

Admin said:


> I've looked into a couple of these and they should all be there, . . . . . . . .
> 
> You can always nip back to the old site to double-check: http://www.cyclechat.net/oldcc/ (_but do it sooner rather than later as I'll be closing it in a few weeks time ... _)
> 
> ...


 
Hi Shaun,

I've checked the old site and I'm missing a few friends - and I'm sure that they are missing me. 

I'm missing :

Anglefishsolo 
Banjo
Brum Jim
Gb155
Glow Worm
Goldfang
Normgow
Saper
The Bear
Tombo 707
Tricky Dicky

Can you 'restore' them ?; or should I send requests to them ?

Thank you !


----------



## Shaun (25 Nov 2011)

Let me ask on the Xenforo support forum and see what they say.


----------



## jonny jeez (25 Nov 2011)

Ok, well I've definitely lost "followers" then. Not bothered though Shaun so don't worry about it, I just thought I'd let you know


----------



## Shaun (25 Nov 2011)

I've had a reply, and because of the differences between the two software systems, they're not able to grab all of the friends all of the time. It's complicated, but basically the advice is to "follow the missing ones again".

If anyone needs to compare their current count with the previous software friends list, just visit the old software temporary site and go to your user profile page: http://www.cyclechat.net/oldcc/

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## lukesdad (25 Nov 2011)

pubrunner said:


> Oy, you're still on my list - for the time being !
> 
> How's it going ? LD, any rides coming up in Herefordshire/Shropshire ?


How do ya fancy a loop up and over the devils staircase in the new year ? Im sure you and al fresco can come uo with a nice shropshire ride for us !


----------

